# Baby being pushed to grow up too quickly?



## Sarah1508

Does any other mummy feel the pressure from their health visitor , a handful of people that don't even have kids themselves and well society in general tbh for their baby to reach certain milestones in a specific amount of time etc? From when baby is only a few months old sayIng things like " you shouldn't hold baby so often or go to them every time they cry... They need to learn to be more independent and self soothe!" (Like wtf I will cuddle my child and go to them when they are upset no matter what age they are thank you very much!) to later on " baby should most definantly be off the bottle by one!!" To "baby should really be walking ,talking etc etc by now ..." The list could go on and on! 

I mean I don't know about anyone else but I feel like these days us mums are put under so much pressure for their children to be doing certain things by a certain age and if they don't we are made to feel like we have failed in some way?! I mean I've grown up having lots of baby cousins and they all seemed to be allowed to be babied for a lot longer then kids are these days! I mean call me a terrible mum but I still give Kian a bottle to settle most nights (lock me up and throw away the key! :haha: ) and yes of course if he is bloody ten and still taking a bottle to bed then sure that's a bit too far! :haha: 

And don't even get me started on my health visitor! :dohh: this is one of the things out of several that she's said not just to me but other mummy friends too but when Kian was about 18 or 19 months old she goes " I think he is behind on his speech , by 24 months he should be stringing sentences together and right now he is not doing that.." And I replied with " well he's no where near 24 months now is he? He has a good 5/6 months before he's that age.." (Like seriously I liteally thought she was joking :haha: like wtf I mean he can't do multiplication yet either are you concerned about that?! Hahaha it's just rediculus!) oh and my personal favourite thing she came out with on the same day was " you need to articulate your words more when you speak Sarah ... :haha: and Kian may be picking up bad habits from his father because of his Glaswegian accent..." Yes she actually said that... :dohh: omg the rage and the urge not to burst out laughing in her face then possibly slap her was unreal hahaha , I mean so bloody what if he gets his fathers accent... Omg that one doesn't even need me to rant about it , anyone can see its a completely rediculus thing for a health visitor to be "concerned" about! :haha: I mean he's a toddler at home not at a finishing school! Haha

But yeah it's just with everything I feel like not just that silly cow but society in general are just pushing us Mummys to make our kids grow up too quickly! Everyone knows that babies all grow and learn at their own pace and that's normal and okay! So stop making us Mummys (who are doing a great job may I add) feel bad when we let our babies be babies! We are doing the most important thing there is and nurturing the next generation and we could do without the added pressure! ..... Rant over. :haha:


----------



## ToughhGal

I don't have a child (born) but found this through "new posts" and I have studied Child and Human Development. It is crazy how they so quickly want to refer kids to specialists when they haven't reached certain milestones at certain times. However, of course each child is different and unique in their own ways. I would say always have a cut off date for things but don't get too concerned. I say you are a good mumma. xx :) and if your child has an accent or not, it will be lovely!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yes it can be really annoying, but just do what's best for you and your baby. Oliver still had a bottle before bed up until he was 2 years 3 months... Worked well and has done us no harm! He's now not had a bottle in 6 months, speaks well, good teeth etc. Your hv doesn't seem to have all her info correct by the sound of things, I'm pretty sure not all 2-year-olds are expected to be stringing sentences together. My lo was just starting to put two words together at that point and my hv said he was on track. Sounds as though yours enjoys trying to find problems to comment on!


----------



## ChiiBaby

Its annoying hun!
My DD is very small shes 22lb and 2years old the HV said it was normal. Then we found out she had a heart problem and thats why she was so small. ALl she could say is why didnt you notice...-.- im not a doctor, how would i know?
I hate my HV =/ she told my OH to take he hat off (it was cold outside) because it was rude and unmanly-.- ughh


----------



## Tracy0197

My husband has the baby go up and down the scales of a piano each day to develop his ear for music.


----------

